# Low maintenance aquascape ideas



## Andrew Butler (20 Aug 2018)

I'm looking to create planted aquascapes which requires little maintenance next time around so looking for suggestions with both plants and layouts.
You could argue if I don't have the time to look after the aquariums then I shouldn't have them but I very much want to enjoy the therapeutic view of a planted tank and the fish swimming within it; I'm not a fan of plastic plants and bubbling treasure chests!
I have both an aquascaper 600 and 900 at present, I have a doser to automatically deliver nutrients and inline CO2 so can handle more demanding plants.
I quite like the overall feel of Lauris 'Escape' aquarium https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/escape.40308/ ; by that I mean the look of the gravel and wood - I think I could create something without the need for aquasoil in this layout and use things like buces and anubias attached to wood and stone.
I do also like the feel of the photo below but am looking for suggestions about planting it so it requires little maintenance. Things that spring to mind are crypts but I'm open to suggestions.



 

I'm really just looking for some suggestions or ideas from people who know from experience; I'm looking for something that looks good so I can enjoy it but doesn't require all the time a tank with fast growing carpets etc require. The 2 ideas above aren't set in stone so ideas are welcome!

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## Edvet (20 Aug 2018)

Well the less you feed, the less growth and pollution there is, so:
low light, easy plants ( you can do moss), floaters, few fish.
Darrel keeps tanks like this, lots of slow growing plants, few fish, no waterchange only adding evaporated water.
One of the first to appear like this was:http://www.tuncalik.com/2009/09/biotope-in-my-study/


----------



## dw1305 (20 Aug 2018)

Hi all, 





Edvet said:


> Darrel keeps tanks like this, lots of slow growing plants, few fish, no waterchange only adding evaporated water.


I do. 

I was away from 26th June until 6th August this year, and the tanks were fine, other than the floating plants looked a little bit sad when I returned, possibly because of iron deficiency. 

I'd re-homed nearly all my fish, so most of the tanks didn't receive any fish food etc. while I was away, just topping up with rain-water. When I have fish I change about 10% of the water each day on the smaller tanks.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Andrew Butler (21 Aug 2018)

Edvet said:


> One of the first to appear like this was


Thanks for the input Ed but that's maybe a step too far in the low maintenance direction.
I don't mind a water change; it's more the pruning of plants etc.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (21 Aug 2018)

How about this...


No need for the CO2 system at all... ignore that bit at the end!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (21 Aug 2018)

Usual slow growing plants would suit, Java Fern, Anubias, Buce, Crypts, Vals, some moss, floating plants etc, most of the tank in my signature all use slow growing plants as I got sick of trimming faster growing plants.


----------



## mort (21 Aug 2018)

I'm all about low energy, low input tanks but they always tend to turn out like a jungle eventually. In my head I'm planning a new layout and will replace larger leaved anubias with smaller varieties and use lots of buce's to. The smaller varieties will hopefully mean that they can grow and spread for much longer before I need to intervene, so might be an option for you. I'm also switching to slower growing crypt species like parva for the same reason.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (21 Aug 2018)

Good shout. Smaller plants also make the aquascape look bigger.


----------



## Andrew Butler (22 Aug 2018)

anyone have any photos for inspiration?
I just need to keep it simple without it looking too clinical or wild on the other hand.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (22 Aug 2018)

Have you tried the inspiration pages on Tropica's site?


----------



## alto (22 Aug 2018)

Have you looked at the Senske gallery/videos (also their Facebook page)
- they do quite a bit of dramatic hardscape with minimalist planting scapes

ADG


----------



## alto (22 Aug 2018)

There are also some that Jurijs mit JS has done

Dragonspine (2.5 meter tank with altums) - recent FB photo update  

90 cm Nature Aquarium scape
- FB post displays a plant map


----------



## Andrew Butler (26 Aug 2018)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> Have you tried the inspiration pages on Tropica's site?


yes, looking for something a bit different to anything I found on there


----------

